# Phragmipedium Lemoinierianum



## ORG (Jul 9, 2009)

A very old hybrid, sometimes existing in the collections is
*Phragmipedium Lemoinierianum*
the cross between 
*Phrag. Calurum* and *Phrag. Sedenii.*

made 1888 by Le Moinier

Very often this hybrid is mislabeled.
Here an old plate from Reichenbachiana







And here a plant flowered in Japan











Last weekend I could buy one. When there is interest then I can show also this clone with the typical branched inflorescence.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2009)

Excellent color; almost like the fischeri or hinksianum influenced hybrids. Yay schlimii hybrids!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 9, 2009)

very nice...


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice and interesting cross, not often seen in collection...
Thanks Olaf!


----------



## snow (Jul 9, 2009)

i like it very much.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 9, 2009)

Great!!!!!


----------



## ORG (Jul 9, 2009)

Here the other clone, only with one inflorescence, but branched. So I hope it will grow very well on my windowsill.
















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks like a good cross. I wonder why we don't see it anymore???


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2009)

1888! That's like flying Air Wright Brothers!


----------



## Phragmatic (Jul 9, 2009)

Very interesting old hybrid, very nice coloration on the ¨other¨ clone. Thanks for posting!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 9, 2009)

extra nice blooms and great colors!!! Jean


----------



## Jorch (Jul 10, 2009)

wow, very nice color and shape! I too wonder why it's not more often seen?


----------



## CodPaph (Jul 10, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## 2ljd (Jul 11, 2009)

I love the color!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 11, 2009)

very nice great colour


----------



## Hera (Jul 11, 2009)

I like the distinctive bumps on the pouch. Nice shape and color.


----------



## toddybear (Jul 11, 2009)

Both are great.....the old ones are equally as attractive as the modern day.


----------

